# Multi-axis candleholder



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

At our turning club meeting this past Saturday, one of the club members did a demo on multi-axis turning. This is similar to what he demoed. You start off with a blank similar to a peppermill. Mount it between centers and turn a tenon on one end. Remount in a chuck, hollow out the end to fit a tea candle. Next you mount it on diagonally opposite corners. You have to flatten the corners so the centers have a place to hold. I use steb centers on both ends. There is a lot of ghost imaging now. You're just trying to turn the center of the stem. Next, remount on the tenon and finish the outside of the goblet, upper and lower parts of the stem, then finally the base. I wouldn't recommend this for a beginners project unless you have someone there who's done one before to help. Tool placement is critical when it is spinning on the diagonals. It is quite a fun project and quite challenging at the same time.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

That is seriously cool. Nice job


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Nice job. Is there a bunch of vibration when turning off center?


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

Now that's just neat! Thanks for sharing


----------



## prestonbill (Oct 27, 2010)

Now that is just to cool. As I was looking at the pictures I couldn't see the end result in my mind. But the end result is WOW. I'm going to try that some day. Nice job. :thumbsup:


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

I like this ... but darnitol, now I have to buy some stebb centres :laughing:


----------



## Glidden (Dec 2, 2010)

Looks like a knuckle basher for sure! Nice work, I like the way that looks, very unique.


----------



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

I gotta try this.
Very cool. nice work


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Very cool! I've done those offsets in metal. Cutting ovals.


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

Beauty, Mike!:thumbsup:

Thanks for sharing this!:yes:

p


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

I will agree with the others., That is very cool and neat. I've got a DVD of doing turnings like this but haven't watched it. I guess it's time to do so.
Thanks for sharing..


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Brink said:


> Nice job. Is there a bunch of vibration when turning off center?


Not really vibration due to the blank being offcenter, more chatter due to turning a lot of air in between the wood. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

duncsuss said:


> I like this ... but darnitol, now I have to buy some stebb centres :laughing:


Dunc,
You should have a set of steb centers anyhooo. Once you use them, you'll probably use your spur drive for a paperweight. They are very forgiving and easy to use.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

firehawkmph said:


> Dunc,
> ... a set of steb centers ...


What do you recommend as "a set"? (I'm thinking size mostly, bu manufacturer too if you have a preference.)

It looks like you have the type that is gripped in chuck jaws at the drive head; what's at the tailstock?


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Dunc,
My steb centers are from Sorby. I bought them at one of the 20% off sales. I have for the headstock both the morse taper center and the one that is gripped in a four jaw chuck. The one for the tailstock is a morse taper live center type. I didn't have the chuck mounted one at first. One day, Bill Grumbine was demoing at our turning club and he used one. Since I get lazy sometimes and don't want to remove the chuck, I bought the other one. The really nice thing about them is when you mark out your center locations, I take a scratch awl and mallet and just make a center punch mark where I want to the center to be. There is no stress on the wood blank, and if you get a catch, the blank will slip in the steb centers and minimize the damage.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Very nice work Mike. One day I might get there.:thumbsup:


----------



## fast firewood (Oct 7, 2011)

nice job. :thumbsup:


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Very cool Mike and a timely project. The challenge at our club for next meeting is an off center type turning so I think I may try something similar to what you have done.

Couldn't agree more on the steb centers and especially the one that mounts in the chuck. Absolutely indispensable.

John


----------



## Adillo303 (Dec 20, 2010)

That is drop dead gorgeous.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

jdixon said:


> Very cool Mike and a timely project. The challenge at our club for next meeting is an off center type turning so I think I may try something similar to what you have done.
> 
> Couldn't agree more on the steb centers and especially the one that mounts in the chuck. Absolutely indispensable.
> 
> John




Here's a little something you can bring up at your next meeting, Oval turning. A crash course:

http://www.volmer---ovaldrehen.de/_private/6Methods of Ovalturning.html


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

H.A.S.,
I have to reread that when its quiet around here. Looks to be intense. 

John,
If you want a little more detail, go to our turning clubs website and click on the latest newsletter. I wrote two articles, one on the fellow that demoed this, the other on my take on it. Similar but slightly different. Here's a link for the website:
http://northcoastwoodturners.org/Default.aspx

Mike Hawkins


----------

